# Livingston News/ Livingston has Stress Reaction



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_728005.php 



> There is the possibility Livingston will not be ready for the start of the regular season, which is less than two weeks away.
> 
> The medical reports Coach Mike Dunleavy has received point to an inflammation in Livingston's lower back. Livingston has been able to participate in half-court drills, but he has experienced tightness, occasional spasms and pain in his back afterward.





> Dunleavy and Elgin Baylor, the Clippers' vice president of basketball operations, said if it is determined Livingston will be out for a significant amount of time, there will be a need for a veteran backup point guard on the roster.
> 
> "*We'd have to start looking at the waiver list, to see who is out there," Baylor said. "We'd be looking for a veteran point guard."*



Sucks that Livingston is still not recovering well and might miss the start of the season. What I found most interesting is the last quote I put up. That if Livingston is not ready the Clippers will add a veteran PG. This means the end of Tabuse since he is not a veteran and there won't be room for him. Looks like White will make the team and the Clippers might have to carry 15 if they add a veteran PG.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

I knew that is what they would do and why they would want an open roster spot. I dont know of many veteran point guards out there, maybe Brunson if he is cut and maybe Robert Pack up in Toronto.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/livingston_051022.html 



> Watkins also examined the results of the MRI Livingston received on Thursday, October 20th, concluding that a continued irritation remains in the injured area of his lower back. Livingston was advised to limit all basketball related activity until the irritation subsides.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

an irritation??? so he is probably just gonna sit out for the preseason games and maybe for. i just hope on monday we won't have to anything about a surgery


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

This is getting tiring, really.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

I dont see what is taking him so long to heal. McInnis had a back problem with spasms that put him in the hospital and he has played a couple games in a row already and he had the injury after Shaun.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

Man that is terrible...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

Hopefully they are just being cautious. No reason to rush him out there if he is not 100%


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

Dunleavy just said that Livingston could be out couple weeks or a 1 month they don't know, he just needs rest. He also said they believe Shaun will be out for a while that is why Goldwire was signed.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



Weasel said:


> Dunleavy just said that Livingston could be out couple weeks or a 1 month they don't know, he just needs rest. He also said they believe Shaun will be out for a while that is why Goldwire was signed.




If its a month that will hurts your guy's record this season, Your 1 rotation is one of the most imporant keys for sucess this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

Well, I think we need to add a vetern no matter what. I'd be horribly worried if the season started and we only had Cassell and Livingston. Only because of the injury aspects, i'd like to get brunson and throw him in there. He'd be cheap, and he knows Mikes system.

Shaun is to much of a "delicate flower" right now, id not count him him to be there most of the season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep24oct24,1,2829906.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Backup point guard Shaun Livingston is expected to sit out the season opener and could miss the first month of the season because of a back injury, Coach Mike Dunleavy said Sunday.





> The Clippers said they hoped the additional tests would rule out structural damage, but Livingston would be sidelined at least another two weeks in a best-case scenario.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



> Backup point guard Shaun Livingston is expected to sit out the season opener and could miss the first month of the season because of a back injury, Coach Mike Dunleavy said Sunday.


 :hurl: :banghead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> :hurl: :banghead:



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

At least we got Ewing. :biggrin:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



Free Arsenal said:


> At least we got Ewing. :biggrin:


With Livi out Sam will have to play more minutes than expected. Livi needs to completely shut it down and find out whats really wrong. This could be serious. And Free Arsenal is right we still have the emerging Ewing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



DaFranchise said:


> With Livi out Sam will have to play more minutes than expected. Livi needs to completely shut it down and find out whats really wrong. This could be serious. And Free Arsenal is right we still have the emerging Ewing.


Yes, I agree. This has been the one aspect of our roster I have been afraid of since before the preseason began. Lot of people trashed me, but the truth is Livingston can not be counted on. This could change over the few years, but right now he is a huge question mark. Hurt 3 times last 11 months, and 5 times total since his first preseason game a year ago.... Thats SCARY stuff......

I'm not very concerned with Cassell making it a year without any major injuries mainly because its a do or die contract year for him. It's amazing how some players can over come anything when they know if next year they need the contract or it's early retirement. If Sam wants any team to resign him for the money he is going to ask for, going down 15 games this season isn't going to help. He will do all he can to stay injury free.

But Sam is older, can't play 40 minutes and be effective we need a bench player to come in and take the load off his back. I like some of the camp fodder, and recent signings, but what sucks is even with our new signing none of those guys compare to the talent and skill level livingston has when he does play. So in an essense our 1 spot is weak, and could be iffy all season. 

I dont mind Goldwire, but he isn't going to score much or at all... And he isn't going to be a defensive presense. He makes last seasons Brunson look like an allstar honestly... And one thing I fear could happen to the Clippers is what happened to the Lakers last season. The Lakers ran Chucky Atkins who is the biggest defenensive liabilty at that position I've ever SEEN, because of that every PG, even ones that are a pile of crap ended up blowing by him and drawing easy fouls from the bigs who rotate over to prevent an easy basket. Then they get into foul trouble, leave the game early... etc. Its bad. Clippers need a decent PG at that spot, and as much as I trash Cassell... The guy is a better defender than Atkins and Goldwire combined.

Eek, if Cassell gets hurt were in BIG trouble. Mark my words.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

Unless Ewing pulls a miracle.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Eek, if Cassell gets hurt were in BIG trouble. Mark my words.


I agree, I have already pointed that in games where Cassell is playing and he is taken out for a long period the Clippers suffer. He is the "X-factor".


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

if kaman plays i think that will increase our chances in winning the game. also isn't livingston taking tests today to see how long he going to be out? so im guessing the result are going to be in tommorrow's newspapers. im also wondering y would shaun need a month to rest, but hopefully that is worst case senerio and a week is the best. i think if he is gone a month we can stay around .500.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

Livingston Diagnosed With Stress Reaction 



> The condition is characterized by a weakened area of the vertebrae and is not a fracture.
> 
> Livingston, who is expected to be sidelined for four weeks, will be monitored by the team’s medical staff and will be re-evaluated weekly.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*

clippers have got to fire jason powell. Its not a conincidence that the clippers are hit the hardest by injuries. Powell just does not seem to condition the players well. Plus he lets them practice two years in a row (livingston) and play when they shouldnt even be moving, thus worsening the injury. Get rid of powell already. Do reasearch on the team who has had the least amount of injuries the last 5 years, and offer that guy double his salary to come to us. If you think about it, what is one of the biggest reasons why the clippers have underacheived last few years? not coaching, not talent, its injuries. Id say the trainer is a very vital part of the team, and we should get someone in here who knows what they are doing


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



yamaneko said:


> clippers have got to fire jason powell. Its not a conincidence that the clippers are hit the hardest by injuries. Powell just does not seem to condition the players well. Plus he lets them practice two years in a row (livingston) and play when they shouldnt even be moving, thus worsening the injury. Get rid of powell already. Do reasearch on the team who has had the least amount of injuries the last 5 years, and offer that guy double his salary to come to us. If you think about it, what is one of the biggest reasons why the clippers have underacheived last few years? not coaching, not talent, its injuries. Id say the trainer is a very vital part of the team, and we should get someone in here who knows what they are doing


Interesting....Any trainers on waivers?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i dont know about everyone else but personally i am *SICK AND TIRED* of livingstons injuries . . he better play 50 games this year . . . or else im off the "livingston is the best player out of 2004 draft" wagon


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep25oct25,1,3288660.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "It wasn't a setback not to have him at all in the preseason because we were using other guys, and we had seen enough real good things," Dunleavy said. "But the thing about that position … it's such an important position."





> "Right now, he's a legit starting point guard for 90% of the teams in the NBA," Dunleavy said. "I mean, him going against second-line point guards with his size and the whole package … it's a big plus for us.
> 
> "But I've told Shaun, 'Until you show you can play 70, 75 games, you can't take that step.' We don't want to put that type of wear and tear on him until he shows he can handle it. That's why he and Sam are the perfect fit for us."


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Look at you Judas, turning back on my boy. He'll be fine.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Livingston News/ Possible Future PG news*



arenas809 said:


> This is getting tiring, really.


Yep.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

We Need A New Trainer!!!


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Did Kittles and Livingston workout together this summer?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

holy crap, did anyone see the FSN special on the clippers and lakers? Did you see the idiotic things the clippers trainers were putting shaun through, no doubt aggravating further his injury...doing that ball on the back against the wall thing, then they had him tied to something, that looked like it was straight out of the worlds strongest man competition, where he had to drag someone around with his back. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

that was taped about two weeks ago, i saw back then. i think they didnt know, but this being the week it was announced he would be gone for 4 weeks, when the season starts he will only be gone about three weeks, and i think thats 12 games.


----------

